# TDF Tour tracker All Access will have on demand video



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

Not spam, no affiliation just relaying what I found out regarding a real question that was floating around.

I asked the all access team via email if they would have actual on demand video of the entire stage like they did last year, and not JUST a live feed followed by short clips.

Here's their response:
"Yes you will still have that feature, All Access Subscribers will have Video on Demand available in addition to live access. Video On Demand will contain all of our coverage of the Tour and not just the live stream.

Regards,
TDF Support"

So if you are like me and don't have VERSUS network then you're still in luck.
Hope that helps


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Thank you. I've been looking for an answer to that question before giving them my money.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

clalor said:


> thank you. I've been looking for an answer to that question before giving them my money.


x2!!!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Tried to download the ap for the touch. But got "this ap is no longer available"


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

*Non - Geo Blocked Service?*

Does anyone know if there is a similar service to the Tour de France All Access that is not Geo Blocked? Sadly the All Access service only works for the US.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Great information, because I cannot watch this live at work, I want to watch after hours, but I would not subscribe if it was just some highlights and clips..

Do you know how long the on demand video will last? Would I be able to watch the whole TDF a month later?


----------



## ajs339 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Android App?*

I see the iphone and ipad apps are out now, but has anybody found an Android app for live streaming? Versus/NBC sports had on their website that an Android app would be supported 
this year. Nothing on Android market or general google search. 
First post!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, I was successful today in getting the ap downloaded and total access


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Unlike last year, the mobile app seems to not play video in Canada, so don't invest in the All Access Pass at all if you are in Canada!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

santos_pons said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar service to the Tour de France All Access that is not Geo Blocked? Sadly the All Access service only works for the US.


LOTS of video links here:

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/#live

Also:

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/2318


Otherwise, I will say that NBC did a good job setting up their client as of yet. Coverage this morning started @182km to go online.


----------



## ajs339 (Jun 13, 2004)

TdF app is now in the Android market. Only certain phones can support it (see app).


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It is playing! full coverage no commercials except for the thin banner on top.
I hooked up to my 58" TV and it looks pretty good
a little disappointed the mobile apps cost $15 extra.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

How is the Versus quality vs the Eurosport feed on Cyclingfans?
Just wondering if the video quality is better or there are extra features that make the $30 worth the All Access subscription. Also, anybody using the iPad app?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FTM said:


> How is the Versus quality vs the Eurosport feed on Cyclingfans?
> Just wondering if the video quality is better or there are extra features that make the $30 worth the All Access subscription. Also, anybody using the iPad app?


Video quality on All Access is great (720 I believe). GPS tracking as of yet is broken, maybe they'll fix it. Plus side NBC has lots of bandwidth so the video stream doesn't stall like lots of the less-than-legal Eurosport streaming.

Worth the $30 IMHO for no commercials, and none of the headaches of less-than-legal streaming. Mobile apps cost extra I believe someone said.


----------



## ingluis (Jul 17, 2006)

Any idea when the on-demand video will be available?

edit: Found it. Cancel all afternoon activities.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Where did you find it? I've been looking but to no avail.

Hopefully there will be a page with video replays without spoilers everywhere.


----------



## ingluis (Jul 17, 2006)

Sojourneyman said:


> Where did you find it? I've been looking but to no avail.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a page with video replays without spoilers everywhere.


Click "Watch Now" when the video loads click "More Videos" on the upper left corner, then "Stage Replay"... took me a while.


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

just got it too, make sure to pause and dont read anything as there are spoilers all over the site.

On demand of full stage is up, open the stage player (Watch Now) and it'll have the short clips, unfortunately it'll start playing the last clip loaded so you want to pause it to avoid a spoiler.
Then look on the upper left and it shows "More Video" dropdown menu. Go to the option "Full stage replays". It'll have today's full 5+ hour stage.

I'd suggest they did not show images for the videos that spoil the ending, that would certainly help!

Just trying to help!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I picked up the all access NBC thingie last night.. I watched right from the start this morning. I'm actually pretty impressed with the coverage. Plus.. NO COMMERCIALS! Love it. No more born from jets over and over and over..

As for the extras.. haven't dug into them much yet.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome, thanks thenomad. It's hilarious how difficult it is to find, when I opened the "Watch Now" player, I also had to click another button to reveal the interface that was apparently hidden (???) with the other videos... If you manage to get to dodge the spoilers of the results that are literally located in 5 different locations on every page, load the player, quickly pause the video to avoid the ending spoiler, locate the button to reveal the hidden interface with other videos, then you're a pro interwebzer.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

The Universal player was so much simpler...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

FTM said:


> How is the Versus quality vs the Eurosport feed on Cyclingfans?
> Just wondering if the video quality is better or there are extra features that make the $30 worth the All Access subscription. Also, anybody using the iPad app?


It's incredible quality if you have the bandwidth. I'm extremely impressed with it.

Night and day difference between these fan sharing links. Feeds on cycling fans sucks. Who wants to watch a low quality feed where you can barely make out the rider & the feed stalls just when someone starts attacking.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

some of us with crappy DSL are still basically getting audio with a scrambling picture... but it beats not watching!!!


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone know if there is a non-spoiler route or link to the video?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

adam_mac84 said:


> anyone know if there is a non-spoiler route or link to the video?


Due to the reliance on Flash, I don't think there is a direct URL link. I have an ad-blocker so I don't see any spare cruft apart from the video...relatively non-spoiler: Following instructions here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3429310&posted=1#post3429310

Then click this and do like he says:

http://tourdefrance.nbcsports.com/player/Player.html


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

[Delete]


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> It's incredible quality if you have the bandwidth. I'm extremely impressed with it.
> 
> Night and day difference between these fan sharing links. Feeds on cycling fans sucks. Who wants to watch a low quality feed where you can barely make out the rider & the feed stalls just when someone starts attacking.


OK, I'm sold. Anybody have the iPad version? Wondering if I should get that instead.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

screen cap window and full screen mode

I have max bite rate all the time


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

The Versus, now NBC Tour Tracker and Video is much much better than last years. THe video quality is excellent and it does have sound as last year all we had was the video feed with no audio. Very happy with it.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you guys think the NBC all access internet stream is better quality than versus?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you guys think the NBC all access internet stream is better quality than versus?


They are the same; NBC owns Versus.


----------



## KEK (Jul 3, 2011)

*iPad On Demand replay*

Does anyone know how to get the On Demand replay of the complete stages on the iPad app? Thanks.


----------



## jsxcsnow (Feb 3, 2007)

*Vod*

It's not possible to get replays of the stage with the iPad. That's what customer service told me. What's the point of this. Who can sit and watch this all the time. Some of us have to work.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

This is my first year of watching the Tour via NBC internet streaming. I had previously been a cable customer for years and had always watched the Tour on Versus/OLN. Overall observations:


Impressed with the high quality picture. I have my laptop connected to a LCD screen and this setup works great, audio included.
No commercials! What a difference this makes.
You can actually watch the entire race if you want, including the neutralized starting section and the breakaway attempts. Versus broadcasting always started showing the race an hour or so into the stage.
Watching a stage at a later time is very convenient and easy to control/fast-forward
There are no sideline reporters, Bob Roll, fireside chats at the beginning, or stage prediction games between announcers. Your call as to whether this a positive or negative.
NBC Streaming uses Silverlight. Uggh. I don't run Windows or MacOSX so I had to scramble to install a Windows 7 system. I thought Silverlight was dead? I should have guessed with the NBC/MSNBC connection that they would use Microsoft technology.
A lot of after-stage coverage is available if you like this. Again, no Bob Roll interviews but they attempt to pick up some of the official interview (press conference) questions and they show all the jerseys being awarded, not just yellow.
Heck even if I had cable, this type of coverage would probably be worth the $30 for full, no-commercial coverage with replay available.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the all access for iPhone and laptop. Will video on demand be supported for the iPhone like last year. I noticed it's not on the iPad and have not found it on the iPhone. At least if all else fails I have the laptop. I should just hook it up to my tv.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> This is my first year of watching the Tour via NBC internet streaming. I had previously been a cable customer for years and had always watched the Tour on Versus/OLN. Overall observations:
> 
> 
> Impressed with the high quality picture. I have my laptop connected to a LCD screen and this setup works great, audio included.
> ...



Thanks for the review!!:thumbsup:

I just ordered it, and it seems like I'm unable to figure out how to replay prior stages ( Stage 1 ) - Am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

moonmoth said:


> [*]NBC Streaming uses Silverlight. Uggh. I don't run Windows or MacOSX so I had to scramble to install a Windows 7 system. I thought Silverlight was dead? I should have guessed with the NBC/MSNBC connection that they would use Microsoft technology.


Silverlight is far from dead. It's a superior video delivery platform, which is why one can move around the taped video streams so quickly. It's also used on that nifty service called Netflix.


----------



## Schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm super disappointed with the poor video quality of the Tour All Access feed. Mine is grainy, blurred, and has to stop and buffer every couple of minutes. Last year I was able to plug it into my TV via HDMI and it looked fine. It's terrible this year. My cable internet connection is rated up to 1.2mbs, but the streaming feed is only 350kbs, even on my dual quad core Mac Pro. I never have a problem viewing video in full HD on Netflix, Hulu, and NBC's own TV program replay site, so I know it isn't my connection or setup. 

NBC called my complaint 'resolved' today after sending me this form email:

'The quality of the video is adapted to your computer and download connection speed to give you the best playback experience possible. To provide the best video experience, we recommend a download connection speed of 10 Mbps or higher. To test your download connection speed, visit SpeedTest.net, and then follow the on-screen instructions. To increase the speed of your broadband connection, contact your Internet service provider.'

After paying $30, I'm not a happy guy. Would have been better to buy direct TV for a month to get Versus and then cancel.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had great luck so far, until this morning. The stage (4) is in progress, but when I click "Watch Now" it shows Stage 3 again. Has anyone else run into this? Thanks

Update:
It's fine now. Maybe they posted the schedule off by one hour, because live coverage started at 8:10am CST instead of EST.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

choocher said:


> I've had great luck so far, until this morning. The stage (4) is in progress, but when I click "Watch Now" it shows Stage 3 again. I already saw Stage 3! Has anyone else run into this? Thanks


It has been broken all morning. It wasn't until 5 minutes ago that I even got the Stage 3 replay. Just amn error message and the spinning gear of death.

LINK to working Eurosport streaming:

http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

Marc said:


> It has been broken all morning. It wasn't until 5 minutes ago that I even got the Stage 3 replay. Just amn error message and the spinning gear of death.
> 
> LINK to working Eurosport streaming:
> 
> http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html


Thanks Marc


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

choocher said:


> Thanks Marc


FYI-NBC is now working here.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Cyclebot81 said:


> I got the all access for iPhone and laptop. Will video on demand be supported for the iPhone like last year. I noticed it's not on the iPad and have not found it on the iPhone. At least if all else fails I have the laptop. I should just hook it up to my tv.


I'm watching the video on demandon my IPad as we speak.

Len


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

WTF, around 4 PM Eastern Time I tried to watch today's stage (7) replay today on All-Access, like I've been usually been doing every evening. I clicked on "Watch Stage 7" and I immediately got Craig Hummer doing a quick review of the race, and of course showing the winner. Thanks for that, NBC!
˜


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> WTF, around 4 PM Eastern Time I tried to watch today's stage (7) replay today on All-Access, like I've been usually been doing every evening. I clicked on "Watch Stage 7" and I immediately got Craig Hummer doing a quick review of the race, and of course showing the winner. Thanks for that, NBC!
> ˜


It could be worse. For the past 4 days NBC's stream has crashed buffering for extended periods of time...when it does this, it rewinds to a prior point in the race...it gets to where it left off and then crashes again. Rinse and repeat. The interval takes 10-15 minutes to clear....then the cycles starts again some time later.

Was working fine until Monday.

I've taken to watching streaming with less-than-legal Eurosport in the background since their streaming has proven more reliable for the past half-week.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

moonmoth said:


> WTF, around 4 PM Eastern Time I tried to watch today's stage (7) replay today on All-Access, like I've been usually been doing every evening. I clicked on "Watch Stage 7" and I immediately got Craig Hummer doing a quick review of the race, and of course showing the winner. Thanks for that, NBC!
> ˜


Same thing here... *facepalm* If this is the norm now, it's going to be very hard to avoid the spoilers because even inside the little window that has the player there more pictures of the winner scattered everywhere. I'm having to resize my browser, cover portions of the screen with my hand, and squint my eyes already, this is just getting ridiculous now


----------



## hellcat405 (Jul 19, 2009)

I had the same problem... under the yellow square link that says "watch now" there a row of links. If you click on "videos" then you can view the whole stage and all the rest of the stages as well.


----------



## ingluis (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone else having problems trying to watch Stage 12 full replay?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

watching it now. 7K to go.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

mine isnt working tonight


----------



## chris1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, hasn't been working for me today either.


----------



## rdrcr920 (Jul 27, 2006)

Likewise! I was looking forward to watching this stage all day.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been waiting for the mountains... had to resrt to watching the highlights video


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

adam_mac84 said:


> I have been waiting for the mountains... had to resrt to watching the highlights video


Tried multiple times  gave up and went to watch the highlights too on letour.fr. Seriously, it's the first day I really didn't want to miss ;(


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Also couldn't watch Stage 12! Crap.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Me too. Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

everything has worked just fine till stage 12. Have tried all evening to watch it but no luck.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

What problems are you guys having? Mine starts fine, and then the video stops and I just see "buffering" in the center of the screen. Same thing you guys are seeing?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, exactly the same problem.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine won't even connect...


----------



## hellcat405 (Jul 19, 2009)

mine neither...


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Same here, video of stage 12 won't load. It did at first but was choppy and stopped after a minute.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally got it to load, but with crappy resolution. Hopefully they figure out what went wrong for tomorrow.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah it stopped working last night for a while. It started buffering like crazy at around 12:30 AM EST, for every 2 seconds of footage that loaded I was sitting there for about 20 seconds waiting. Then the stream seemed to crash completely for abour an hour. Finally at around 1:30 AM EST it came back up, the buffering was not as bad at that point still but frequent enough to be annoying. I'm glad I waited around through all their technical problems, but all in all between the buffering and crashing I must have lost 2 extra hours of sleep


----------



## chris1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

This was the response to my help ticket



> As always, it is our pleasure to assist in any way possible!
> 
> Ticket #: 131402
> Subject: can't connect!
> ...


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I get great video all the way through stage 12 then tried to watch stage 13 today and I get a screen that says:

Tour De France All Access

Video to begin shortly 

while the counter goes through the whole 6':20" of the stage video.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I am also watching the Stage 13 "Coverage to Begin Shortly Screen" while the counter move but nothing happens...

This is not cool.

And while were on the subject, it's BS that the app requires a separate payment. I thought that buying into the whole all access thing meant I could watch on my desktop or app but apparently not.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Marc said:


> It could be worse. For the past 4 days NBC's stream has crashed buffering for extended periods of time...when it does this, it rewinds to a prior point in the race...it gets to where it left off and then crashes again. Rinse and repeat. The interval takes 10-15 minutes to clear....then the cycles starts again some time later.
> 
> Was working fine until Monday.
> 
> I've taken to watching streaming with less-than-legal Eurosport in the background since their streaming has proven more reliable for the past half-week.


So far the NBC TdF All Access has worked for me flawlessly. I am liking it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Road Hazard said:


> I am also watching the Stage 13 "Coverage to Begin Shortly Screen" while the counter move but nothing happens...
> 
> This is not cool.
> 
> And while were on the subject, it's BS that the app requires a separate payment. I thought that buying into the whole all access thing meant I could watch on my desktop or app but apparently not.


I noticed that too - I skipped ahead to about 2 hours 3 minutes and the video started.


----------



## chris1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

wipeout said:


> I noticed that too - I skipped ahead to about 2 hours 3 minutes and the video started.


Yep, i got the same thing. Just skipped ahead and it was fine. Had the message at the end as well.


----------

